

Chrome Extension: Enables Horizontal Scroll in Trello - exexzian
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/trello-horizontal-scroll/helbelbejomncfaikdnecdmpjfcnpfoi

======
exexzian
Enables Horizontal Scroll in Trello Trello by default doesn't gives the
feature to scroll board horizontally whereas as the number of lists grows its
not easy to view all lists by clicking and moving the board or moving the
horizontal bar manually (surely this flow doesn't seems smooth on desktop and
laptops right).

So, this extension adds the feature and enables the horizontal scroll on
Trello boards.

